# Foggy Scopes



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Had a really nice Buck and doe within 15yds. Saturday morning and couldn't see through the Red Dot for a shot. I watched them come down the hill towards me and stop about 25yds. out and then come right in front of me. They were in a hurry but not at a full run. Don't know if I was breathing on the scope when I was watching them but sure was bummed when I went to shoot! Looking back I could have done a few things different,maybe wipe the scope with my glove or peek under the scope which is hard to see. Either way I want a do over! Going to have nightmares over this one. Wave also had trouble with his with all the rain and snow. What do you guys do to help prevent this? I'm going to purchase a scope for the muzzle loader with maybe the flip up covers? Can you coat the lens with something to help? That was my only chance so far to harvest a deer and it sucked cause it was a really nice Buck. At least my Red dot was working.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've heard that spit will keep them from fogging up. I've not tried it. They also make products that help, but again, I've not tried any of them.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

flip up covers work well


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Flip covers work to keep out snow and rain, but do not stop your scope from fogging up. Your breathing will still fog your lenses. Spitting on your lenses is an old scuba diving trick. I know it works on diving masks, never tried it on a scope though. If you do not want to do that, go to the pharmacy section of any store and buy anti-fogging stuff that is made for eyeglasses.


----------



## chazman321 (Dec 7, 2007)

My eye doctor told me not to use the anti-fog stuff on my glasses because it can ruin the coating on the lens. 


ChazYMMVman321


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

chazman321 said:


> My eye doctor told me not to use the anti-fog stuff on my glasses because it can ruin the coating on the lens.
> 
> 
> ChazYMMVman321


What do you have? Tinting? I do not think it would hurt a scope. But I could be wrong.


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

Try Op Drops (www.mcnett.com) The army issued it for use on $500 aimpoint red-dots and NVG's that I used in Afghanistan.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i just try to be careful, keep the front of the scope covered until i get on stand. the one problem i encountered years ago with the flip up was i had a doe come in and i flipped the front cover and "POP" it made some noise hitting the scope when it opened, then i pushed the little red button to pop the back one up and by, by deer. in the woods when its quiet, those covers are very loud when they POP open. over the years i learned to open them when i get on stand. now i just have the front one on and im careful of the rear of the scope.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

taking a warm scope out into the cold can fog it up also.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

I like see through mounts. Last nice buck i took started out at 150yds. Just as I started the squeeze it ran right at me. Couldnt get the scope on him. at about 15-20 yds I dropped to the see through and open sights. It's now on the wall.


----------

